# Radsport rundum Beerfelden



## schlurie2 (13. Juli 2009)

Alle die den Radsport rundum Beerfelden und im Odenwald lieben, können hier über ihre Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen diskutieren


----------



## Ope (15. August 2009)

Werden sie wohl kaum     .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fffoxhunter (16. August 2009)

Ich hätte schon lust..........aber nur wenn der ope nicht mitmacht!!!


----------



## funsport (16. August 2009)

Ich denke auch dass es dort interressante Strecken und Veranstaltungen gibt.

Wenn man bedenkt dass es in Bullau jetzt eine Bikeveranstaltung gibt,es ist doch nach der Veranstaltung bestimmt auch möglich diese Strecken zu benutzen.

Ich frage mich nur was Ope gegen Schlurie hat?
Braucht man eigentlich Ope zum Diskutieren?


----------



## Ope (16. August 2009)

Ja ..........


----------



## fffoxhunter (18. August 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ja ..........


 
verzieh dich!


----------



## Ope (18. August 2009)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> verzieh dich!



Ok .... 
Was sein muss, muss eben sein ..........


----------



## funsport (18. August 2009)

Plan für Oktober zusammen mit ein paar Freunden ein MTB Tour von 
Aschaffenburgnach Mannheim 
Es ist folgender Streckenverlauf geplant:
Start inAschaffenburg / Bahnhof
Niedernberg-Groß Wallstadt - Obernburg
Öützelbach/Seckmauern - Hainhaus- Vielbrunn - Würzberg
Bullau - Krehberg - Bikepark Beerfelden
Olfen - Wahlen - Tromm - Gorxheimer Tal
Weinheim - Mannheim / Hauptbahnhof

Wir veranschlagen für die Strecke eine Woche

Nun meine Frage :
Kennt jemand diese Strecke, ist diese eventuell schon gefahren
Kommt man mit dem Zeitfenster eine Woche hin
Wo kann man gut und angenehm mit 4 Personen übernachten


----------



## raccoon78 (19. August 2009)

funsport schrieb:


> Wir veranschlagen für die Strecke eine Woche
> 
> Nun meine Frage :
> Kennt jemand diese Strecke, ist diese eventuell schon gefahren
> ...




Hi, 

ich habe jetzt nicht nach eurer genauen Route geschaut, aber Aschaffenburg ==> Mannheim sind auf relativ direktem Weg knapp 90 Km (mit dem Rad)

Wenn Ihr dann noch ein paar Schleifen einbaut, in den Bikepark geht und nicht allzu viel Strecke am Tag zurücklegt passt eine Woche

Zwecks Übernachtung schau mal hier


----------



## funsport (19. August 2009)

Danke für die Info.
Meine Truppe willja schließlich auch die Region Main-Odenwald-Bergstrasse ausgiebig genießen und kennenlernen.
Man ist ja schließlich ne Männertruppe und da 
gehört die Geselligkeit ebenso dazu, wie die Natur,Biken und Kultur


----------



## funsport (19. August 2009)

Habe mal  Fragen zu Ope:
Wer ist eigentlich Ope
Kennt jemand Ope
Was für eine Funktion hat Ope in der Bikeparkgeschichte von Beerfelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (20. August 2009)

*@ funsport;*
Streckenbauer, Fahrtechniktrainer, Hausmeister, Helfer, Mitglied im Förderverein (woffm), Inventar ..... was immer du möchtest .....
Frage oder Suche nach Optibiker (Betreiber des Bikeparks).


----------



## funsport (20. August 2009)

Das bedeutet also:
Alles und doch nichts.
Solche Typen mag ich und kann deshalb sehr gut auf solche Personen verzichten.
Übrigens wer ist Optibiker,
Er soll der Betreiber des Bikeparks sein
Wie so sollte ich ihn fragen
Es wurde doch schon alles beshrieben


Na ja es ist gut dass es auch noch andere Biker gibt


----------



## Ope (20. August 2009)

Das ist wahr  .....
Du hast gefragt, ich habe ganz legitim geantwortet.
Schade das sich Biker mit solchen Störenfrieden wie Schlurie abgeben und die Gefahr weiterer Probleme wie Trailschliessungen etc. dafür in Kauf nehmen.
(Gerade von Mitgliedern der DIMB hätte ich das nicht erwartet, unser Verein ist da ja auch Mitglied)

Gruß Ope

*Es kommt mir vor* als wären Schlurie und funsport ein und die selbe Person .....
*Ergo; Troll-Alarm !!!*


----------



## funsport (21. August 2009)

Durch die heutige Hitze kann man nicht schlafen, deshalb sitze ich jetzt am PC und was muss ich da lesen!


----------



## Andreas (21. August 2009)

Das Thema wird geschlossen, da es nicht wirklich für den Sinn & Zweck angelegt  und benutzt wurde wie der Titel besagt.


----------

